# Heard of Shank Amplification in Barrie?



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Anyone? Bueller?

Stumbled on Ken Shank in Facebook. Does amp repairs and builds out of Barrie, Ontario. Wondering if anyone can recommend him?

thanks


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Dropped off my Tone King Metropolitan with Ken, and so far he's really impressed me. Got to the heart of the issues right away. And got support quickly from Tone King, who sent the schematic, and advised of a fix for a design flaw.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

His FB looks pretty good. I may drop of an amp or two to see how it goes.
C


----------



## weener (Apr 9, 2009)

I am not on Facebook , does anyone have some contact info ? Thanks .


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

weener said:


> I am not on Facebook , does anyone have some contact info ? Thanks .


Yes, here you go:
kenshank at shankamps dot com


----------



## weener (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks DaddyDog .


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

I’m glad to read this. I need an amp serviced and when life gets somewhat back to normal I’ll check this guy out.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Being in the Barrie area, this will be a help to me as my “go to” tech works East of T.O. Thanks!


----------



## gbomb (Oct 18, 2013)

I took an 08' Dr. Z EZG-50 head to Ken yesterday for some modern updates. Thanks DaddyDog for the info. Glad your happy with my old Metropolitan.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

I took my XTC 101B, CAA OD+ and Marshall SLX to Ken recently and got a fantastic service. He also builds amps and I am going to ask him to build me the ultimate Marshall at some point.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

+1 for Ken Shank!


----------

